
EU takes first step in passing controversial copyright law - iddqd
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/20/17482554/eu-european-union-copyright-filter-article-11-13-passes-juri-vote
======
isostatic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17354442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17354442)

